# looking for



## chrish051873 (Aug 12, 2009)

*looking for manual*

hey guys

looking for a 1989 suzuki 250 king quad service manual,can you help ?

clymer number is M483-2, not sure if they have a suzuki one or not

thanks

ps..
sorry didnt know where else to ask this,please move if needed.


----------



## Hondaex (Oct 9, 2010)

I just got one from [email protected]

He make's a good copy of the OEM


----------

